# Spider Hill Prop Works Get A-Head Promotion !



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

Hello all, I just wanted to let everyone know about a new promotion I am currently running on some of our more popular kits ! 

​


----------



## randyjb77 (May 13, 2010)

Of course the sale would start right after I ordered 5 kits. Just my luck like always


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

randyjb77 said:


> Of course the sale would start right after I ordered 5 kits. Just my luck like always


Well if it makes you feel any better, you got your kits under our 20% off sale......


----------

